# Did or will Ford recall its Mondeo 2003 130bhp TDCI?



## collieb (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

I bought a 2003 2.0 TDCI Zetec hatchback last year for 13k, 75 k on clock. Drives like a dream, very comfortable especially on long journeys. A full tank of diesel takes around the 56 litre range and mileage depends on driving - if i only drive around the city its around the 480 - 500 range, so works out just under 40 mpg, but on a recent drive up to and around Donegal I got  620 miles to the tank - around the 50 mpg. Not sure how that rates with other diesels but I'm happy enough with it. 

The Zetec comes with a nice spec too - alloys, A/C, heated windscreen, front fogs etc. Ford dealers do a set service price which works out quite well I think. 

One negative - the 2003 TDCI has been known to develop problems with the 'dual mass flywheel'. Mine started giving problems last year (at about 80k) and by the time I got around to fixing it this year it cost me 1,300 euro.  So if you are looking at a 2003 TDCI I would definitely ask about that - its a common fault with that year and model apparently so don't believe the dealer if he tells you he never heard of it! WArning signs to look out for are the starter motor sticking and a 'thump' or 'pulse' in the clutch - leave the car in neutral and place your foot lightly on the clutch - if you feel it pulsing up and down, and if there is a different noise from the gearbox between when you press the clutch or lift your foot of it - you could have a problem. Another poster here pointed this out to me last year and he was spot on with his prognosis.


----------



## daveccork (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

Hi Guys,

many thanks for the responses. Very very helpfull (esp the dual mass flywheel - thanks collieb) I will do a bit of thinking and test driving over the weekend.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Chembelle (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

I bought a high mileage 2004 mondeo zetec 2.0 tdci at the start of the year so i wanted to do some homework on it first to put my mind at ease. There are a few great websites that will help you make an informed decision.

www.honestjohn.co.uk

www.fordmondeoownersclub.co.uk

both of these will give you information on the car, potential problems and solutions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## oopsbuddy (8 Aug 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*



collieb said:


> One negative - the 2003 TDCI has been known to develop problems with the 'dual mass flywheel'. Mine started giving problems last year (at about 80k) and by the time I got around to fixing it this year it cost me 1,300 euro.  So if you are looking at a 2003 TDCI I would definitely ask about that - its a common fault with that year and model apparently so don't believe the dealer if he tells you he never heard of it! WArning signs to look out for are the starter motor sticking and a 'thump' or 'pulse' in the clutch - leave the car in neutral and place your foot lightly on the clutch - if you feel it pulsing up and down, and if there is a different noise from the gearbox between when you press the clutch or lift your foot of it - you could have a problem. Another poster here pointed this out to me last year and he was spot on with his prognosis.



That comment is ominous...I have very similar symptoms to those you describe, but it doesn't seem to be impacting on the driveability...yet!? Just a small thump when you pull away from a stop. What comes next? Is it a reliability problem waiting in the wings? Having already replaced the full steering rack at some expense, and now awaiting the verdict on a complete coolant evacuation and subsequent overheating at the weekend, my view on this (otherwise very comfortable and powerful) car is that it is time to cut my losses and get shot of it!!


----------



## ford jedi (8 Aug 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

newer mondeo s rarely suffer from overheating problems might just be something small the odd thermostat has been know to go,and relay but geneaerally a tough ship


----------



## droileen (9 Aug 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

I traded-in a 2003 petrol 1.8L Mondeo for a 2005 TDCI Zetec Diesel with 15K miles.  It cost me €11K to change.
I am delighted with the vastly improved fuel consumption - average 45 MPG on mixed driving.
The higher level of spec. is well worth it - sunroof, AC, all electric windows etc.
This is my 3rd Mondeo.  For daily commuting, you cannot beat them for dependability etc.


----------



## jem (9 Aug 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

i bought a new one in 05 and have to say it is a great car, 2.0d is the way ti go, make sure it(like any diesel) the it has 115brake horsepower, the lower hp could be sluggish at times( this is my experiance from other diesel engines and I have had a few.
I would strongly recomend it over its compeditors.


----------



## oopsbuddy (9 Aug 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*



ford jedi said:


> newer mondeo s rarely suffer from overheating problems might just be something small the odd thermostat has been know to go,and relay but geneaerally a tough ship



Turns out it was a rubber hose under back of engine block, which had swollen at one end and then burst! Possible cause mentioned was a diesel leak which could have weakened the rubber. Oh yes, I didn't mention that I also had a diesel leak a few months ago, but although several different mechanics (including a Ford dealership) examined underneath, none could say where it came from, but then it went away anyway so no more thought given to it! Until now! I like the car and it ticks all the boxes that I need, but THIS particular example may just be a bit of a bad egg. I am dreading the next drama, and the bill for it!


----------



## oopsbuddy (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

Earlier references to a dual mass flywheel problem are emerging again! Last time I got the overheating/breakdown issue fixed by a Ford dealer, I enquired if there were any problems with the dual mass flywheel. The dealer mechanic told me he had only ever dealt with one in many, many years, but I now see on HonestJohn's website (under reviews of 2003 Mondeos) that there is a voluntary recall in place (dated October 2007) for this very problem, but I can't find anything to confirm this? Any thoughts on how to confirm this without relying on the dealers, who seem to know nothing about such a recall? MAny thanks.


----------



## collieb (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

A voluntary recall?? After me spending €1300 to get new clutch and flywheel put in...Grrrrr


----------



## oopsbuddy (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

[broken link removed]

See above for DMF failure, but at the risk of contradicting my own earlier link, it seems that there is still some uncertainty over whether or not there is a recall. However there certainly was one for the Ford Galaxy with the same 2003 130bhp TDCI engine (see www.fordgalaxy.org website and do same search). If there is a recall, surely you will be able to reclaim the cost of the repairs, especially if done through a Ford dealer.  Will update as I learn more, but perhaps a new thread should be started under "Ford 130 bhp TDCI engine recall?"


----------



## collieb (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

I brought it into a Ford dealer and they could not fit me in for a few weeks and instead recommended I bring it to a local gagrage where, according to the girl at reception, they often send cars for work when they are too busy to deal. Don't know where that would leave me though...but anyway, it won't be relevant unless they confirm there is actually a recall!


----------



## oopsbuddy (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

[broken link removed]

Above is the link for the Galaxy recall which I should have posted earlier. Same engine, same manufacturer, same problem!


----------



## oopsbuddy (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

I would also be very interested in any views from Fordjedi or RS2K (or any others with Ford backgrounds) as to how this enquiry should be progressed, as their Ford knowledge has always been very helpful!


----------



## RS2K (26 Nov 2007)

*Re: Help choosing a mondeo*

One for the Jedi. I have no inkling on this.


----------



## oopsbuddy (27 Nov 2007)

....Jedi, are you out there...? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Nov 2007)

Is this all diesels and petrols or just all diesels or just some of the diesels that are effected? What the different diesels avaible anyway? 2.0 and 1.8? Is it Ford engine?


----------



## oopsbuddy (27 Nov 2007)

Sorry, let me racap a bit here, as it was me that asked Clubman to start a new thread on this subject, but to copy over some earlier comments from a different thread.

Some earlier posts brought up that there were known problems with the Dual Mass Flywheel ("DMF") in the Ford 130bhp TDCI engine, in the 2003 Mondeo. This is an expensive problem to fix (see CollieB's post). I think I may also be nursing this problem! 

Many posters refer to www.honestjohn.co.uk as a good source of information on different model cars, and that website's test of the 2003 Mondeo states that there is a "Voluntary recall" on the 2003 130bhp TDCI model. [broken link removed]. (Go to the very end of the page!). I then dug further, but could not verify it. I did however learn that Ford did issue a recall on Ford Galaxies with the same engine (all the links are posted above in earlier posts). 

So if the problem is known to exist in this engine, in both Mondeos and Galaxies, and is stated as a sufficiently serious safety issue in the Galaxies to warrant a recall and a free replacement with new clutch, why is it not also a recall with the Mondeos (....or is it? See honestjohn!) If it isn't, I think it should be!


----------



## ford jedi (27 Nov 2007)

there is no recall on any mondeo flywheels or any other ford flywheels,the only time they are covererd is under warranty terms only


----------



## oopsbuddy (28 Nov 2007)

ford jedi said:


> there is no recall on any mondeo flywheels or any other ford flywheels,the only time they are covererd is under warranty terms only



Fair enough, ...but do you think there should be one? There appear to be many reports of this problem on Mondeos, and Ford have had a recall on Galaxies for the same problem. (I feel a campaign starting...!)


----------



## ford jedi (29 Nov 2007)

i wouldnt hold your breath i have worked for ford for years and have seen thousands of flywheels been changed i dont think a recall will start now,as i happens this problem is not only on ford alot of other manufacturers suffer the same problems with flywheels


----------



## aircobra19 (29 Nov 2007)

What exactly is the problem with the flywheel?


----------



## redbhoy (30 Nov 2007)

I bought a Mondeo 2L diesel a few months ago and theres a noise to be heard when its in neutral. Ive searched a few sites and I reckon theres a problem with the transmission. Is there any chance it might be something a little cheaper than €1300  ???
Does the clutch plate and flywheel need to be changed always?


----------



## ford jedi (1 Dec 2007)

we do them all the time if you just need the flywheel we charge around 800 ish and if it needs a clutch kit we just fit one while the box is out


----------



## oopsbuddy (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks Ford Jedi for all the advice, and I agree that it is probably unlikely that there will be any recall on this issue without a huge battle with Ford. One thing still puzzles me though, why would it be a potential safety issue and therefore a recall issue in the Galaxy, but not in another model of the same year with the same engine where the problem is also known to exist, other than there are undoubtedly FAR fewer galaxies to cover? Is it just the price?


----------



## collieb (4 Dec 2007)

As posted above, I had the clutch and flywheel replaced and its been driving perfectly ever since.

However, there is a slight 'rattle' when the engine is idling, which comes and goes but can be loud enough - almost like a vibration. I put this down to exactly that - perhaps a losse screw somewhere causing a vibration, but would any of you have suggestions on anything else that might be causing the rattle?


----------



## ollie30 (26 Dec 2007)

i think the altenator pully bearing can give that sound,however there's a few pullys on the same side and it could be any of them


----------

